# "Imitation is the Sincerest Flattery" Show you're Schwinn rip offs.



## Cory (Jan 22, 2016)

Picked up this bike at a yard sale over the weekend and it just made me laugh at what a rip off the head badge is. It got me thinking about how cool it would be to see some great copy cat Schwinn stuff.


----------



## Cory (Jan 22, 2016)

Here are some more pictures of the "Senator"


----------



## partsguy (Jan 22, 2016)

Take a picture of every bicycle in Wal-Mart with a fake Schwinn badge on it.


----------



## Cory (Jan 22, 2016)

partsguy said:


> Take a picture of every bicycle in Wal-Mart with a fake Schwinn badge on it.



I was thinking something a little more tangible rather than a blanket statement. Find a picture to add to the fun [emoji1]


----------



## partsguy (Jan 22, 2016)

And the front fender is backwards on that bike, it's driving me nuts! lol

I can't think of a Schwinn imitation right now. They didn't have the first muscle bike, the first BMX bike, first road bike or mountain bike. What were they the first at? Hmmm.....


----------



## Cory (Jan 22, 2016)

partsguy said:


> And the front fender is backwards on that bike, it's driving me nuts! lol
> 
> I can't think of a Schwinn imitation right now. They didn't have the first muscle bike, the first BMX bike, first road bike or mountain bike. What were they the first at? Hmmm.....



Another blanket statement by parts guy, some pictures will be appreciated.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 22, 2016)

partsguy said:


> What were they the first at? Hmmm.....




Quality and sales...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 22, 2016)

partsguy said:


> And the front fender is backwards on that bike, it's driving me nuts! lol
> 
> I can't think of a Schwinn imitation right now. They didn't have the first muscle bike, the first BMX bike, first road bike or mountain bike. What were they the first at? Hmmm.....



Uhm...first mt bikes I thought were schwinn frames......and they were the first with the cantilever frame that was copied over and over because it worked

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 22, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Quality and sales...



But that's small potatoes apparently. ...the whole built better than anything produced during that time thing!   I love how people get so bent on there being so many schwinns out there....well that would be that quality thing again.... and the fact every kid wanted a Schwinn. .... high demand equals high production. .weird concept huh : )


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2016)

"Let's go the other way" he said while stepping into his flame suit 
Schwinn: always the imitator, never the innovator 

1919 Triumph:





1918 Cleveland:


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 22, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Schwinn: always the imitator, never the innovator




I could be wrong but wasn't Schwinn the first to innovate their own electro forging process?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 22, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> I could be wrong but wasn't Schwinn the first to innovate their own electro forging process?



First American balloon tire bike if I'm not mistaken. ...... 
Schwinns imitation leads to Schwinns perfection : )

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 22, 2016)

Cory said:


> Picked up this bike at a yard sale over the weekend and it just made me laugh at what a rip off the head badge is. It got me thinking about how cool it would be to see some great copy cat Schwinn stuff.




Can't recall the name but I've seen them from time to time. I also have a loose memory of seeing them in K-Mart late 60's to early 70's. the frame is near identical, and they even copied the fork and crown. Only seen them in photos as the badge is shaped like them too, one would catch my attention, but once I googled em, . Somebody locally was trying to sell a fairly decent one, but me tinks they gave up after 6 months or so. They're defiantly middle weight mock-Schwinn's but also, hardly anybody collects em, if at all. 'cornet'?? and may be from English resale, supplier. frame may be chech, Japan or German when made like that because, lots, of English Co's had parts outscored.

They were K-Mart Specials. I remember giving them a good look over as a kid, because, at first glance, they were, _like_: "What, Schwinn's for 1/2 of shop price?" or somewhere close, seriously cheap.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> I could be wrong but wasn't Schwinn the first to innovate their own electro forging process?




Murray


----------



## Cory (Jan 22, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Murray



How do you even know that, lol. Give it Mr. Junkie.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> First American balloon tire bike if I'm not mistaken. ......
> Schwinns imitation leads to Schwinns perfection : )
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Rollfast, I do believe...might be mistaken, but don't think it was Schwinn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 22, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Rollfast, I do believe...might be mistaken, but don't think it was Schwinn








Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
http://thecabe.com/the-first-american-balloon-tire-bicycle/
Says something about innovation in the first few paragraphs as well : )


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
> http://thecabe.com/the-first-american-balloon-tire-bicycle/
> Says something about innovation in the first few paragraphs as well : )





Oh yes, all advertising is true


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 22, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Murray



Okay touche...but wasnt that just headtubes?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 22, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Oh yes, all advertising is true



I added the link to the article published on the cabe


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 22, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Okay touche...but wasnt that just headtubes?



What about built in kickstands?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Okay touche...but wasnt that just headtubes?




I don't think so: also the seatpost area, bottom-bracket, and "hourglass" pieces at seat- and chain-stays.
Regardless if Schwinn was first to the market with balloon tires on a bicycle or not, they did not invent them.
Not hatin' on Schwinn. I agree that Schwinn bikes were very well made, and I do like them.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> What about built in kickstands?




Murray and Huffman had them earlier


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 22, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> I don't think so: also the seatpost area, bottom-bracket, and "hourglass" pieces at seat- and chain-stays.
> Regardless if Schwinn was first to the market with balloon tires on a bicycle or not, they did not invent them.
> Not hatin' on Schwinn. I agree that Schwinn bikes were very well made, and I do like them.



Didnt take it that way. Honest, im ignorant anything but Schwinn really, not afriad to admit it. I appreciate all bikes and all bike information but I just dont get excited about other brand bikes so I dont absorb much about them. Thanks for sharing your knowledge, as anti Schwinn as it may be[emoji6]


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> ...as anti Schwinn as it may be[emoji6]




Not "anti", just not mythical


----------



## partsguy (Jan 22, 2016)

For the record, there is a Schwinn on this Huffy guy's want list: a 1959 WHITE Corvette. I don't hate Schwinn, I'm just not the most knowledgeable.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Honest, im ignorant anything but Schwinn really, not afriad to admit it. I appreciate all bikes and all bike information but I just dont get excited about other brand bikes so I dont absorb much about them....[emoji6]




Seems lots of folks are that way. Makes me wonder how much of that (narrow?) interest (ie: obsession?) comes from the "mythology" and perceived "legendary-ness" that has become attached to the Schwinn brand...?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 22, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Seems lots of folks are that way. Makes me wonder how much of that (narrow?) interest (ie: obsession?) comes from the "mythology" and perceived "legendary-ness" that has become attached to the Schwinn brand...?



Idk about all that, but for me...its the bikes themselves...the history and legend are just a bonus...they are suhhweet bicycles.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2016)

That SS is a sweetie, fo' sho.


----------



## Cory (Jan 22, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Idk about all that, but for me...its the bikes themselves...the history and legend are just a bonus...they are suhhweet bicycles.



OK that is a great looking light weight.  What is a Super Sport?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 22, 2016)

Cory said:


> OK that is a great looking light weight.  What is a Super Sport?



An SS is a hand brazed model from the 60s and 70s. One of my favorites.


----------



## Cory (Jan 22, 2016)

Those little fenders are a great look.


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Jan 22, 2016)

if i am not mistaken, didn't these guys copy schwinn?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 22, 2016)

Cory said:


> Those little fenders are a great look.



Thanks...thats kinda become my thing. People seem to hate on them saying they serve no purpose, but I dig it. Keeps ur brakes clean at least[emoji6]


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 22, 2016)

bikedudeomaha said:


> if i am not mistaken, didn't these guys copy schwinn?View attachment 279496



Yup! that's it! Not 'cornet'? But Vista. Have had to give them the twice over, multiple times. Nobody tried as hard as they did to copy Schwinn.

with name here's google results, an almost stingray:


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 11, 2017)

Just came across these NSU Transportrad delivery pre-"Cycle Truck" bicycles, 1936 and 1938:

http://www.nsu4.nl/typografie.html


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 11, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Just came across these NSU Transportrad delivery pre-"Cycle Truck" bicycles, 1936 and 1938:
> 
> http://www.nsu4.nl/typografie.html
> []




So what-cha getting to,? Dats da Schwinn Doesenswipen?


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 11, 2017)

Cory said:


> Here are some more pictures of the "Senator"



This pos looks nothing like a Schwinn. I don't get it?


----------



## SHO2010 (Apr 11, 2017)

bikedudeomaha said:


> if i am not mistaken, didn't these guys copy schwinn?View attachment 279496



If my memory is correct Vista was Columbia's brand to compete with Schwinn.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 11, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/double-curved-bar-schwinn-frames.10776/#post-50418


RMS37 said:


> If Schwinn began production of their arched parallel twin bar roadster frame in late 1935 they were with the tide. The earliest production version of the “rainbow” design for a balloon frame might go to Colson with versions of the Aristocrat line featuring parallel upper and lower top tubes for their 1935 line which was presumably developed at the end of 1934. If Colson felt the need to initiate an infringement suit against Schwinn over the top tubes, at least they didn’t have to fight anyone for stealing their three bar fence residing at the bottom of the Aristocrat’s main triangle.
> 
> Dating the Schwinn design to late 1935 may place it second in line but by or before the end of 1935 Huffman also had curved the lower bar on its Moto-Balloon creating a rainbow and CWC, Snyder, Huffman, and Shelby (although the bifurcated top tube differentiates the Shelby from the pack) all had rainbow frames in their 1936 catalog lineup. Shelby did offer a truer rainbow frame later and Huffman, Iver, and even Emblem got on the bandwagon during 1936-1937. Monark was a latecomer with a few steel rainbows pushed out the door around 39 or 40
> 
> ...


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 11, 2017)

SHO2010 said:


> If my memory is correct Vista was Columbia's brand to compete with Schwinn.




I've heard that before but never got it. We did make Vista's at the Columbia plant with that chrome stick on badge but they were of a lesser quality than the typical Columbia badged bike we put out. At the time I never heard anything about the Vista line in direct competition with Schwinn. Honestly, we thought it was to compete with lesser quality bikes like Murray and Huffy and not better made bikes of the day such as Schwinn. 

Yes, you heard it from me, in the 70's people in the American bicycle manufacturing industry ranked from top to bottom;

1) Schwinn
2) Columbia
3) Huffy
4) Murry
5) Ross


----------



## Cory (Apr 11, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> This pos looks nothing like a Schwinn. I don't get it?



I was referring to the Head Badge [emoji1]


----------



## Brian R. (Apr 13, 2017)

How about this one, from communist-bloc Czechoslovakia in 1961:

 ....Nah, my mistake, not even close. It's totally different from this 1960 Schwinn - see the chain guard!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 13, 2017)

Brian R. said:


> How about this one, from communist-bloc Czechoslovakia in 1961:View attachment 450947 ....Nah, my mistake, not even close. It's totally different from this 1960 Schwinn - see the chain guard! View attachment 450949




That cantilver looks like the Saint Louis Arch.


----------



## Muleman121 (Aug 10, 2018)

Schwinn499 said:


> Idk about all that, but for me...its the bikes themselves...the history and legend are just a bonus...they are suhhweet bicycles.
> 
> View attachment 606004




Bought a SS new in 71 same color! Was a great bike. Gave it to Stepdad and he rode it all over also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vw_guy (Jul 26, 2019)

Adding my knock off.. looks to be possibly Japanese.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 27, 2019)

rustjunkie said:


> Rollfast, I do believe...might be mistaken, but don't think it was Schwinn




Rollfast/Snyder had a cantilivered frame before Schwinn though, c.1936 IIRC, not a Schwinn invention.

And yes, I also seem to recall that Schwinn didn't think up the balloon tire bike but they did have a lot to do with standardizing the 26x2.125" tire size.


----------

